# Best Freesat box hdr?



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

We have cancelled sky as sick of paying every month. We are now looking into a freesat box which can record etc.

Any recommendations? Someone mentioned a humax one, Are these the best ones available?

TIA


----------



## prideinyouride (May 2, 2011)

Yes Humax are the most reliable and user friendly HDR out there although you don't have much choice tbh. I'm an aerial and satellite Engineer of 10+years, our company seldom supplies set top boxes but when we do, we will only fit Humax.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

prideinyouride said:


> Yes Humax are the most reliable and user friendly HDR out there although you don't have much choice tbh. I'm an aerial and satellite Engineer of 10+years, our company seldom supplies set top boxes but when we do, we will only fit Humax.


Ok thanks for that mate, Also ive been having a look around and find foxsat freesat and just freesat. Whats the difference between the two?


----------



## prideinyouride (May 2, 2011)

Foxsat are the humax HDR boxes. Dont get bogged down with technicalities. Get down to John Lewis (5 year guarantee on electricals, which is worth it for any modern electricals) and pick up a Humax recorder. Rip out the Murdock box and put in the HDR 5 minute set up, job done.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Humex must be good their prices havent come down in years, the sagem etc can be had for peanuts, there must be a reason.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Humax,forget any other make for now.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

prideinyouride said:


> Foxsat are the humax HDR boxes. Dont get bogged down with technicalities. Get down to John Lewis (5 year guarantee on electricals, which is worth it for any modern electricals) and pick up a Humax recorder. Rip out the Murdock box and put in the HDR 5 minute set up, job done.


Ok thanks mate, Will go to John Lewis and check prices. Sounds an easy set up too if its only 5 minutes. Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

I recently got one of these for the Mother in law.. has been using video tapes..

http://www.johnlewis.com/230869578/Product.aspx

Easy set up very good EPG ... has had very good reviews on after searching the internet would. highly recommend it as said John Lewis 2 year warranty too.:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Both the Humax Foxsat High Definition Recorder and Humax High Definition Recorder-FOX T2 are excellent.

Should really be PVR rather than HDR...


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

glad you've posted this as were wanting to do exactly the same.

Changed from sky phone & internet and they want to charge the earth just for tv now, so freesat seems the way forward for us!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got the Humax FoxSAT HDR.

I've had it 2 1/2 years and we paid £279.99 for it.

I don't actually know how much the HD package is for SKY but we'll say £30pm. 

Over the 2 1/2 years that puts me £620 up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

